# Fayoum??



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello,

I am planning to go to Fayoum, so I am looking for information of public transportation from Cairo to Fayoum, nice hostel, recommendations of all kind are more than welcomed and appreciated! Places to visit, nice restaurant, cafes! 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

dunno about public transport but you MUST visit Valley of the Wales


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think your best bet is to get onto Google and do a little research. 

Just one site I picked had the following information - 

representative will pick you up from your hotel in Cairo to enjoy El Fayoum famous sites. From Cairo to Fayoum is about 95 km. We will start with The Water Wheels which are said to be running since the Ptolemaic era. Then enjoy Lake Qaroun where you can see different kinds of birds. Qaroun Lake is considered the oldest natural lakes in the world, the third largest lake in Egypt and the rest of Lake Old Moerisi. You will have lunch at a good quality restaurant. Then onto Wadi Al Rian Water Falls. Wadi El Rayan is a natural depression located in the western desert, 42m below sea level which consists of two lakes connected by Egypt’s only waterfalls, formed in 1970 by an overflow of drainage water from the farmlands in Fayoum. After that enjoy Medinet Madi (Ancient City Uncovered) which dates back to the third pharaonic dynasty built by Emnemohoteb III and completed Emnemohoteb VI. Then continue your tour to Wadi Hitan (Valley of the Whales). Overnight Camping at Wadi Hitan.
Meals: Lunch, Dinner


Day 02: Wadi Hitan / back to Cairo


After breakfast, early morning visit Wadi Hitan or Valley of the Whales is located in the Protected Area of Wadi El Rayan and it was designated by UNISCO as a world Heritage Site in recognition of the 40 million year –old whale skeletons found there. On the way visit Mudawara Mountain. After that transfer to Qasr Qaroun about 55 km North West of Fayoum City. It consists of the well-preserved temple and remains of the Graeco Roman City of Dinysios. Then onto Karanis which is the ruin of an old city. That city contains a number of monuments, dating from the Roman, Coptic and Early Islamic. Back to Cairo and overnight.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> dunno about public transport but you MUST visit Valley of the Wales


Whales - 

Got my mind on the 6 Nations I think:eyebrows::eyebrows:

c'mon Engerland :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Time to sent Scots packing
Down a few Welsh daffodils
Scoff an Italian pizza
Break a few French frogs legs and crush some snails
and finally
Pluck an Irish 4 leaf Clover

c'mon Engerland :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Engerlandddddddddddddddddddddddddd lol (never done that before)


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Whales -
> 
> Got my mind on the 6 Nations I think:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> ...


 Your enthusiasm is overwelming, but going on past form I would say the Irish pack is going to clobber the rose, the cock, walk all over the tartan and ravash all the italian girls at will....might have a few problems with the welsh dragon though...Southern Hemisphere view.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Lanason said:


> dunno about public transport but you MUST visit Valley of the Wales












?

[Edit] Ah, you beat me to it.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> ?
> 
> [Edit] Ah, you beat me to it.


 I agree, went there last Saturday (Wadi El Hitan) - amazing. First time I saw the lakes, did not know they were that large!


----------

